# Apollo, Zane, and a little dash of Spirit.



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok, so no updates because i ended up getting food poisoning. But.... I do have some pictures of Apollo for you guys!!


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok, so i know i have sucked at this so far. But i actually havent seen any of them yet! However, i am going out to do some ground work with Zane tonight! Im gonna start with join up, then do some desensitizing. 

There was supposed to be a trainer coming out to put a few rides on him this weekend, but that never happened. So it looks like i might be doing it myself. Awesome.

Anyways, I'll have an update for you guys (if anyone is actually reading this) tomorrow morning!


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok, so last night i went out to work with Zane. There was a mare up by the grooming/tacking up area, so considering it was only my first time working with him, i decided to not cause trouble. I caught him and decided to do some groundwork in his field.

For the most part, he's really good. Respects my space really well. He does try and walk ahead of me while im leading him, but after i made him walk backwards really quickly the first time, he stopped that. 

After this, the mare was gone, so i decided to bring him up and groom him. To get there, i had to walk past like 7 mares, and a haybale. He was awesome! didnt even look at the mares, or the haybale for that matter. He stood nicely while i groomed him, then i took him to the round pen.

I did join up with him, which took freaking forever. For anyone that knows about join up, is it typical for it ti take longer for a stud? Im assuming its a dominance thing. After this I worked on rubbing a crop all over his body. Funny thing is, he was fine with me being inbetween his back legs and around his manly bits, but would dance and move away when i ran it down the back of his legs. We kept doing this until he stood quietly, which really didnt take too long, he learns quickly. 

Then, i started waving the crop around. Not like a crazy lady, but like slowly rising it to chest height, then letting it fall against my leg. Well, this he did not like one bit. Like, jumping away, trotting circles around me, giving little rears. But, i kept going till he calmed down, then as soon as he did, i stopped. He kinda seem surprised like "Oh, i stopped... and the scary thing stopped....huh". But after that, he figured out pretty quickly that him standing still means i stop. 

So yeah, i decided to end it there, he had calmed down and i wanted to end it on a positive note 

Oh, and for Apollo. Whether or not im going to be leasing him is kinda up in the air right now. Apparently hes been bucking and rearing, and i really dont wanna deal with that!

Thats all for today, love you all!


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey guys! So here are some pictures of Zane. He aint the prettiest, but hes a sweetheart!


----------

